

Spamcop retiring webmail service - steanne
http://forum.spamcop.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=14271

======
steanne
Subject: Important Announcement about SpamCop Email Service Changes - Action
Required Date: Sat, 9 Aug 2014 21:46:21 -0400 (EDT) From: SpamCop Email
<questions@spamcop.net> To: undisclosed-recipients:;

First of all, thank you for using SpamCop Email! We want to announce some
important changes that will affect how you use your SpamCop Email account.

For over 12 years, Corporate Email Services has been partnering with SpamCop
to provide webmail service with spam filtering via the SpamCop Email System
for our users. Back then, spam filtering was rare. We heard story after story
about how our service rescued people from unfiltered email. Nowadays, webmail
service with spam filtering has become the norm in the general public. As
such, the need for the webmail service with SpamCop filtered email has
decreased.

Due to these reasons, we have decided to retire the SpamCop Email System and
its webmail service; while SpamCop will continue to focus on providing the
World's best spam reporting platform and blacklist for the community.

As of September 30, 2014 (Tuesday) 6pm ET, the current SpamCop Email service
will be converted to email forwarding-only with spam filtered by SpamCop for
all existing SpamCop Email users. Namely, all email received at a spamcop.net,
cesmail.net, or cqmail.net address will be forwarded to your specified email
address after spam filtering by SpamCop. You will be able to continue to use
your email addresses like before, but you will need to read the email on your
designated email account, instead of the SpamCop Email System webmail
interface ([https://webmail.spamcop.net](https://webmail.spamcop.net)). If you
are already forwarding your email elsewhere, it will continue to work just
like before. If your email program is set to download your email from the
SpamCop system, after you start forwarding your email elsewhere, you will need
to update your email program to download from there. SpamCop will no longer
provide IMAP or POP service.

Please be informed that you will continue to be able to submit spam to SpamCop
via the "Report Spam" feature on spamcop.net, or forward your spam using your
dedicated spam submission address shown on your SpamCop reporting account.
Indeed, you are highly encouraged to do so as your spam report will not only
help improve spam filtering for your email; it also helps SpamCop to fight
spam for the World!

In the meantime, it is important for you to set up a forwarding address on
your SpamCop Email account by September 30, 2014 (Tuesday) 6pm ET. Otherwise,
any email sent to your spamcop.net, cesmail.net, or cqmail.net address will be
dropped and not be delivered. To register a forwarding address, please login
via [https://webmail.spamcop.net;](https://webmail.spamcop.net;) click
"Options" > "SpamCop Tools".

If you have any further questions or concerns, please send them to
questions@spamcop.net

